# Frage an die Fahrer mit Adapter von 4-Punkt auf V-Brake/Cantisockel



## hst_trialer (12. August 2011)

Hi Jungs

mich würde mal von den betroffenen Fahrern interessieren, ob die verfügbaren Adapter von neon, onza oder Echo sich gut montieren lassen und vor allem eine saubere Ausrichtung der Beläge an der V-Brake zu lassen? Genauer gesagt interessiert mich die Position der Bremsbeläge im Langloch der V-Brake. Stoßt ihr dort an Grenzen? Hängen sie zu hoch oder zu tief?

Danke


----------



## soma (12. August 2011)

Mich würde zu den Fragen von HST-Trialer noch interessieren, wie stabil die Dinger sind. Kann mich noch dunkel daran erinnern, dass hier früher einige nicht so ganz zufrieden waren mit der Haltbarkeit und teilweise wohl etwas kaputt gerissen ist. Kann ja auch sein, dass die damaligen Adapter einfach schlecht konstruiert waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. August 2011)

Tag,

also ich habe schon zwei dieser Adapter gehabt. Die ersten waren glaube ich Markenlos und komplett aus Stahl. Als ich mir die Avid Ultimate Bremsen nachkaufte, haben diese nicht auf die Sockel gepasst, da die Bremssockel einen geringfügig zu großen Durchmesser hatten. 

Danach folgten die Echo Adapter aus Alu. Einen Bremssockel habe ich nach ca 1 Jahr zerbrochen (waren glaube ich auch aus Alu!). Danach habe ich die Bremssockel gegen Titansockel getauscht und bisher Ruhe.





Mit dem Einstellen hatte ich nie Probleme. Das hat immer sehr gut funktioniert und steht herkömmlichen Aufnahmen in nichts nach.


----------



## Fabi (13. August 2011)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Danach folgten die Echo Adapter aus Alu. Einen Bremssockel habe ich nach ca 1 Jahr zerbrochen (waren glaube ich auch aus Alu!). Danach habe ich die Bremssockel gegen Titansockel getauscht und bisher Ruhe.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/356963



Darf ich berichtigen?

Auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ein Heatsink-Adapter. Der Cantisockel der Heatsink-Adapter ist aus Stahl.


----------



## Fabi (13. August 2011)

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Magura auf V-Brake Adaptern. Der Aufbau ist zu hoch. Die Position der Beläge im Langloch ist oft sehr weit oben, wenn nicht ganz oben. Das ist gut für den Druckpunkt, aber schlecht für die Bremsleistung. Ich sehe auch ein generelles Stabilitätsproblem bei den Adaptern an der Stelle zwischen unterer 4-Punkt-Schraube und Cantisockel. Es gibt genügend Bilder, die einen Bruch an dieser Stelle zeigen.

Ich habe meine V-Brake mithilfe einer Hülse direkt an der unteren 4-Punkt-Aufnahme montiert. So entkomme ich den oben genannten Problemen. Es muss allerdings die obere 4-Punkt-Aufnahme etwas bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. August 2011)

Fabi schrieb:


> Darf ich berichtigen?
> 
> Auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ein Heatsink-Adapter. Der Cantisockel der Heatsink-Adapter ist aus Stahl.



Ja darfst du und du hast recht.


----------

